# Appeal for Video filmed at sea on fishing boats



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

I am planning another compilation dvd filmed at sea on various fishing boats, having done seven such compilations in the past. 

If anyone has any footage on video, dvd or cine on any type of fishing boat and would be willing to have it featured in my next "At the fishing" series please get in touch via a private message.

I already have some footage and I am very keen to add to this so I have enought do make up another volume.

All tapes will be looked after and quickly returned, and anyone with footage featured will recieve a copy of the finished dvd. Please get in touch for more details.

I look forward to hearing from anyone and hope you are interested in taking part.
Thanks,
Craig Taylor
Orkney Islands,
Scotland.


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Craig, following our messages, you will find race photos at the end of the gallery, last 10 pages or so......regards, Trev


----------



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

Craig i hav,nt got any videos but what i have got is some very old photos of fishing vessels if you con tact me i we can work someway of getting them to you Bob


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

2004 Brixham Trawler Race video shot from Noorderhaaks HD 22, on it's way to you Craig. regards, Trev


----------



## wiseman (Apr 24, 2007)

i have some short clips of bad weather on the pelagic boats if it would be any use to you.contact me if interested


----------



## wee bobby (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Craig, I have video of pair -trawl,and others(prawn boats) roughly about 3-4 hrs somewhere in my archives(ATTIC) mostly LH-BOATS -----regards---WEE BOBBY--(robert)


----------



## Craig1128 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who has been in touch. I have a few tapes now, but still have room for more...! 

I planning to have the dvd ready later on this year, I will keep you informed.


----------

